# OT: Who are you rooting for in the East?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Not based on which team will be the easiest opponent for us IF we make the finals... but which Eastern Conference playoff team do you like most and are rooting for?

Toronto's always been my next fav team so they're my pick. Detroit's cool too so I'll be rooting for them as well.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Chicago and Tornoto


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

New Jersey (VC)
Pistons (They beat the Lakers in 03)
Wizards (Lebron is my least fav player)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Raptors/Heat....w/ the Raptors winning the East? ...it will be the Heat again


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

I like the Bulls, they are young and though and very fun to watch.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Orlando! Although if we lose the next game you should get ready to get those brooms out for us :sad:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> Orlando! Although if we lose the next game you should get ready to get those brooms out for us :sad:


I like Orlando too but they're just painful to watch.... no offensive flow whatsoever. I hope got Dwight and Grant Hill's sake Orlando gets at least one win.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pistons!! Go Tay-Tay!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Bulls and Pistons. They have a good chance to get to the finals.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Honestly I don't really care which team makes it, but I have somewhat a liking for Toronto, or Chicago in the east really.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Chicago


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

in each series i am rooting for
Bulls over Miami
Raptors over Nets

the other 2 i dont care about because the lower seeds dont stand a chance anyways. for every match up after that i will just watch the game and see who i find myself pulling for


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I want the Raptors to beat the Nets, but after that, I don't care about them.

I may root for Miami just because of Shaq, but they already won a title and that was all I wanted Shaq to do after leaving LA.

In other words, meh.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Voted Bulls but any of Bulls Raps Pistons will do me.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

As long as anyone besides Cleveland wins, its ok with A-Funk. I can't stand the most overhyped player in NBA history, "Queen" James. With that being said, it would be nice to see a new team get a chance such as the Raptors, but I respect the Pistons and how they play as a team.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

New Jersey Nets and Chicago Bulls.


----------

